# Pardon moi / Pardonne moi



## Il_mistificatore

In che caso si usa "pardon moi" e in quale "pardonne moi"? Grazie dell'aiuto.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Il_mistificatore said:


> In che caso si usa "pardon moi" Jamais, que je sache. e in quale "pardonne-moi"?   Grazie dell'aiuto.


 
Auguri.


----------



## Aoyama

Mais "je te demande pardon" est possible ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Anche da notare che nella vita quotidiana, si dice più spesso "excuse-moi". In francese, "pardonne-moi/je te demande pardon"  è un pelo più affettato.


----------



## Pohana

matoupaschat said:


> ..."pardonne-moi/je te demande pardon"  è un pelo più affettato.



Assai più affettato, direi....


----------



## Tomm0285

Je te demande pardon non si usa nella vita quotidiana (ma è perfettamente corretto). Si usa "excuse moi" o ancora più spesso soltanto "pardon".


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusami, ma ogni tanto si usa "je te demande pardon" perfino a voce, specie in casi come questo qui , cioè quando si vuole contradire garbatamente l'interlocutore. Certo, dipende anche dalla regione, dal livello linguistico, dall'età e perfino dall'umore di chi parla .


----------



## Aoyama

Exactement (d'accord avec mpc plus haut).


----------



## matoupaschat

Aoyama said:


> Exactement (d'accord avec mpc plus haut).


----------

